# What dog breed would you say this is?



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

This is my dog Missy, what breed would you say she is, if you know please dont say...

I want to see what people say as im not sure she is what I was told she was, although she's still lovely.

She also has 9 nipples? Is this normal?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

She looks like a large chinese crested powder puff, very cute:flrt:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

chinese crested,possibly a cross


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

my dog that is very similar to her has 9 nipples aswell... 

i hope its normal..... :blush:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Evangeline said:


> This is my dog Missy, what breed would you say she is, if you know please dont say...
> 
> I want to see what people say as im not sure she is what I was told she was, although she's still lovely.
> 
> ...


id say chinese crested cross dachshund


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

ugly shaven yorkie?


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

Dandie Dinmont crossed with something like a daschund.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> ugly shaven yorkie?


I vote that


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Kare said:


> I vote that


 
Ditto :2thumb:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

With that muzzle I'd go mexican hairless. 

They can be quite hairy and vary in size from as little as 10lb right upto a 50lb dog. The only size I've met in the UK at shows was the larger 50lb girls - we're utility group along with them so get to see the same couple a few times a yr. I believe there was one in an RSPCA rescue last summer sometime, I'm told 9 nipples is normal for the breed but can't say I've checked the bitches at shows to make sure lol.

A chinese crested cross would have leg hair too which this girl doesn't appear to have from the photo, unless of course she's been shaved off.


----------



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

shaven yorkie


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> ugly shaven yorkie?


il go with this too


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It does indeed look like someones taken a pair of clippers to a yorkie??? Possibly to remove knots and tangles who knows!!


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure on the breed but one of my Staffys only have nine nipples as well.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i have no idea, i dont ''do'' dogs, but im gonna say yorkie


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

Looks like a cross mexican hairless! or a very big chinese crested(powder puff)


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Schip said:


> *With that muzzle I'd go mexican hairless*.
> 
> They can be quite hairy and vary in size from as little as 10lb right upto a 50lb dog. The only size I've met in the UK at shows was the larger 50lb girls - we're utility group along with them so get to see the same couple a few times a yr. I believe there was one in an RSPCA rescue last summer sometime, I'm told 9 nipples is normal for the breed but can't say I've checked the bitches at shows to make sure lol.
> 
> A chinese crested cross would have leg hair too which this girl doesn't appear to have from the photo, unless of course she's been shaved off.


doubt its a xolo although you can get a coated xolo thats not what the look like. and i very much doubt it would be a xolo cross because there is only about 44 xolos in this country and the breeders are trying to increase knowledge of breed and get the breed off the import register and in with the kennel club so i doubt anyone would cross breed it

i would have though powder puff chinese crested cross maybe daxie or jrt, deffinatly doesnt look like a pure bred anything lol its head/face apart from the hair dont look quite the right shape for a crestie


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

a shaved poodle x spaniel.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Aw, I have absolutely no idea what it is and feel rather bad analysing its various quirks so I'll just say that it looks like a cute mutt.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

could also be one of shells inventions, maybe yorkie x sphynx :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> could also be one of shells inventions, maybe yorkie x sphynx :whistling2:


 

:gasp: I heard that:bash:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I would say she has definately got Chinese Crested in her & probably Yorkie too :2thumb:. Her shape tells me Crested but her colouring (on the head as she's been clipped) tells me Yorkie :2thumb:.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Was the answer coming any time soon?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> Was the answer coming any time soon?


:lol2: Maybe this thread is like Lost:whistling2:


----------



## RachieValo (Mar 24, 2010)

hmm i'd go for chinese crested dog x Airedale terrier : victory:
maybe? lol
or welsh, unless they are the same thing:blush:
i'm not good with dogs


----------



## jodie1988 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hairless cross yorkie defo


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

face looks like a yorkie x


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

Haha I couldnt connect to the internet, well im stumped about the breed, but is supposed to be a yorkie although when I walk her I get alot of comments like you never see any chinese crested dogs around here and that, although she was yorkyish with fur.

Shes not a pedigree neither although she is from Liverpool from family but she could have anything in her really.

I suspect a bit of chinese crested/powderpuff in her somewhere, when he clipped her he left some fur of her feet while he was working on her and she did look a spitting image of a crested, and he didnt clip her very well at all so wont be going back to him. Didnt trim her head for anything just shaved her soo close to her body, didnt use any plastic bits just the clipper blade itself.


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

it looks like a long haired dachshund thats been shaved


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

Thats why im bit a bit ooh maybe shes not actually a yorkie and just a bit worried
She got a very long neck for a yorkie, then has a very long body bit like a crested, and what yorkie has lanky legs?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Evangeline said:


> Thats why im bit a bit ooh maybe shes not actually a yorkie and just a bit worried
> She got a very long neck for a yorkie, then has a very long body bit like a crested, and what yorkie has lanky legs?




I still say she's a Yorkie x Chinese Crested. She is the shape of a Crested (she's too tall for a pure Yorkie) with the colouring of a Yorkie :2thumb:.


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

i work at a vets and see a lot of badly bred yorkies that have come in all shapes and sizes.
she just looks like a yorkie too me  but still cute


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

bridgey88 said:


> i work at a vets and see a lot of badly bred yorkies that have come in all shapes and sizes.
> she just looks like a yorkie too me  but still cute


She is a badly bred one, shes not actually mine but my boyfriends mums but I look after her.

Its a relation to her that lives in liverpool, some of her siblings also live in Torbay and they all have problems, the first one had a hernea, the second wont toilet train, and a trainer said its bad breeding and Missy is just ughh, im not fond of the dog tbh lol. She seems to have breathing problems like every now and then makes funny noises like shes gna be sick then isnt, she does it all the time.


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

aww what a shame, definitely sounds like bad breeding specially with the hernia on another pup, could be possible she has an elongated soft palate but not common in yorkies.  but then again it could be anything


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

Her haircut doesnt do her justice neither lol, she looks uglier than she did before


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

awww bless her , at leats she has someon who loves her :lol2:


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

I would really like a pure bred chinese crested as I do think they look cute, but missys haircut just is crap, she wasnt trimmed proplerly.

Heres a pic of Me, Shadow and Missy today


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

If you really want to know what the breed is you could get it DNA tested? you can even buy the test kits online! But they may not be as accurate


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

That actually seems a good idea, didn't even know they existed. Will try persuade my boyfriends mum to get one


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

She could be a king yorkshire teriers which would explain her height etc these were the old fashioned ones and i used to have a lovely bitch called miss lady ma'm


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Is this the same Yorkie that you discuss maybe breeding in the thread looking for puppies?



Evangeline said:


> I dont have any yet, and am probably a bit too far away. But I might be breeding my yorkie in a few months it will be her second season so not exactly sure when its due. She had her first in march (8 months old). Could be september (1 year and 2 months)


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

Kare said:


> Is this the same Yorkie that you discuss maybe breeding in the thread looking for puppies?


from reading some of posts about this dog and rest of litters, i would deffo not breed from her x


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree!


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

Kare said:


> Is this the same Yorkie that you discuss maybe breeding in the thread looking for puppies?


Like I said its not my dog, it's my boyfriends mums, and she isnt interested in all this breeding stuff, she just wants the money.

I have told my boyfriend to have a word with her about it, I have even told her myself. She wants to breed her in a few months so the pups are ready around xmas, I said yea but they will be bought for xmas then given to a rehoming centre/sold on again/chucked on the street and could end up with anyone. She replied to me with "its not my problem once they are gone is it!"
She is hoping to sell the pups for £350 each, I think she can dream on! I said what happens if you cant sell them? alot of people cant afford a mongrel at that price? So she said she will take them up liverpool where missy came from as they sell like hot cakes up there.

When I stud my labrador im putting in the contract thing, that if the bitch's owner cannot take the puppies back for any reason I will happily then take the pup, like when they are sold so they arent sold on again, but you get them back and sell them on again or keep them. She said and why would you do that laughing thinking it was a stupid idea, and I replied, "because I care about the welfare of my dog's puppies, even if he is the dad, I dont want quality labradorsor any dog for that matter, ending up living on streets, getting pts because they cant rehome them or even being abused, I helped bring them into this world so it IS my problem what happens to them after"


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

It's not so much the re-homing issues that are worrying as the fact that it's clearly a badly bred dog that would pass on problems to any pups. Breeding from her is completely irresponsible, regardless of any money involved; it's just wrong.

I'm not wholly directing this to you btw as I'm aware you've said it's not your dog, but your post seems to centre on the issue of re-homing, which - while of course pertinent - does deviate a bit from the overriding fact that you've said yourself it's a badly bred dog, so breeding from it is pretty wrong.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

And it's a bit confusing because in the other thread you did state it was your yorkie, rather than your boyfriend's mum's, or whatever. I'm not trying to be overly pedantic, but that should indicate why people would think it was _yours_ and that you yourself were hoping to breed from her.


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

I dont actually own her, but I do most of the caring for her. She more the families dog, but is Karens (boyfriends mums). And its easier to write my yorkie rather than boyfriends mums.
You try telling Karen to not breed from the dog because its badly bred in the first place...
It took alot of courage to tell her that you should never breed a dog for money, but for improving the breed, I am well aware that if she breeds missy she is far from improving the breed. 
When I had that conversation with Karen, as far as we knew she was a yorkie, which is when she was 5 months old, she has always said she is breeding her for xmas 2010, in time for xmas. I totally agree with what you are saying, I do not want her to breed from her in the first place, she doesnt realise the time and costs of having a puppy. She also works nights as a nurse, so she will not be there all the time when the pups are born, what happens if the pups are deformed... She just says oh shut up they wont be, she a lovely dog how could she produce deformed pups. She doesnt understand genetics and that very well, but being a nurse...

Missy was also handreared as the mum got an infection in her milk glands and was unable to feed the pups. Which is another reason why i dont want her to breed missy.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Ahh, it's a tough one when people won't listen to advice, so I get what you're saying. Don't worry, I've argued with many friends and family members concerning stuff like this. Good luck with it.


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

If I try any harder to stop her breeding her, my boyfriend will be on her side, saying just cause you know alot about dog's and she doesnt, doesnt mean you can go around telling everyone whats what and that.

She has even mentioned getting rid of Shadow as he is a bit too big to have around 'yorkie' pups.

Shadow lives at her house, as I live with my grandparents, and Kyle my boyfriend lives with his. Shadow is in our name, im owner 1 on the papers and kyle in owner 2, so she cant legally sell him can she? If she takes him to a rehoming centre surely I can get him back if he gets rehomed? I have all his papers and everything so is that enough proof to get him back? I know its got nothing to do with the post, but you now understand the situation im in.
Also Shadow is unable to live with either me or kyle.


----------



## Spindigo (Jun 7, 2010)

Evangeline said:


> It took alot of courage to tell her that you should never breed a dog for money, but for improving the breed, I am well aware that if she breeds missy she is far from improving the breed.


You say this, which leads me to believe you've done a bit of research on dog breeding, and yet you're offering your lab for stud with no hip/elbow scores.:hmm: What happens if after siring a litter of pups you get the tests done and find he has really bad scores?

Perhaps both you and your boyfriends mum would be better off leaving the dog breeding to people with exceptional dogs who are fully health tested...


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

Im not offering him without hip/elbow scores. I have said if people read on the link. They are getting done, and I will not use him till after. But people can still ask me about him if there bitch is due after I get him done.

Im just advertising him, as they are geting done very soon. And will hopefully have good hip/elbow scores. I will also be getting his eyes tested too before anyone then has a moan about that too. After all the tests are done, will I then let him be used at stud. People can still have a look at him, and ask about his nature and that, but I have already refused to breed him to someone that just wanted a quick litter to sell.

I know it says up for stud, but I will not use him till after. Atleast I have heard of all the tests, or vaccinations in that matter. Karen had never heard of vaccs till a week before she got missy.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Im not sure what will happen if she re-homes Shadow. 

I have known people have dogs lost and re-homed by the finders and have a really really hard time getting them back, or not got them back at all. Not sure where the law stands, not sure if they are much above possessions legally so its a case of finders keepers

The fact he lives in her house would put her in a far stronger position to sell him or sign him over than those people, so not sure where you stand. Where would he live if she turned around and said he had to leave her house today?


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

Well, im not sure to be honest. Would ask around friends who have dog's that Shadow gets on with. Kyle would say he can go but give me a few days.

I have a car he could spend the night in, and would let him out during the day. If she said he had to go today she didnt want him anymore, Kyle wouldnt even talk to Karen, he would just get Shadow/Shadows Things which we bought anyway. But I would find someone to have him, obviously I would pay them to have him, and wouldnt mind them keeping him in the garden if they had to. But I would have a mental break down if he went with out me knowing, Karen knows it would destroy me if he went at all. I went on a weeks holiday on the 5th June came back the 12th, and all holiday I kept saying Shadow would of liked this place, Do you think Shadow would like this I got it for him? everything was about Shadow. So she would know what she was doing to me if she did do it, I dont think it would stop her though TBH.
I just hope it never happens.
He could stay up my nans but not in the house, or in the back garden. He would have to stay in my car boot at night and I would tether him up in the day and my grandad would make him a kennel to go in during the day.


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

Evangeline said:


> Well, im not sure to be honest. Would ask around friends who have dog's that Shadow gets on with. Kyle would say he can go but give me a few days.
> 
> I have a car he could spend the night in, and would let him out during the day. If she said he had to go today she didnt want him anymore, Kyle wouldnt even talk to Karen, he would just get Shadow/Shadows Things which we bought anyway. But I would find someone to have him, obviously I would pay them to have him, and wouldnt mind them keeping him in the garden if they had to. But I would have a mental break down if he went with out me knowing, Karen knows it would destroy me if he went at all. I went on a weeks holiday on the 5th June came back the 12th, and all holiday I kept saying Shadow would of liked this place, Do you think Shadow would like this I got it for him? everything was about Shadow. So she would know what she was doing to me if she did do it, I dont think it would stop her though TBH.
> I just hope it never happens.
> He could stay up my nans but not in the house, or in the back garden. He would have to stay in my car boot at night and I would tether him up in the day and my grandad would make him a kennel to go in during the day.


If this is the lifestyle you are planning for him, maybe you would be best rehoming him to a home where he can be looked after properly. I can't believe any dog lover could leave a dog in a car boot overnight, then tether him during the day. 
However much you say you love your dog you have to think about his needs and quality of life.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> He could stay up my nans but not in the house, or in the back garden. He would have to stay in my car boot at night and I would tether him up in the day and my grandad would make him a kennel to go in during the day.



If he wasn't allowed in the garden where on earth would he be tethered?
I would be contemplating rehoming him to a secure environment where everyone wants him


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

kirksandallchinchillas said:


> If this is the lifestyle you are planning for him, maybe you would be best rehoming him to a home where he can be looked after properly. I can't believe any dog lover could leave a dog in a car boot overnight, then tether him during the day.
> However much you say you love your dog you have to think about his needs and quality of life.


Lol its not for the rest of his life... Im looking for a house anyway, so he will be coming with me. It would only be for a week (I would speed up house hunting if it happened). Hes not aloud in the back garden, but in the front garden which isnt fenced hence tethering. I forgot to mention im moving out as soon as the right place comes up which will allow dogs. Shadow is coming with me what ever happens.
I just realised how bad I made that sound after reading your messages lol

Edit: I have seriously thought about rehoming him, but then I turned 18 and knew I could get a mortgage but then couldn't work out how. So im doing a new thing called rent to homebuy so you buy a share of a house, then over the years buy more and more shares till you eventually own the whole house. I know it will be alot of money in the end, but im doing it for Shadow so he can live a happy life.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Evangeline said:


> Lol its not for the rest of his life... Im looking for a house anyway, so he will be coming with me. It would only be for a week (I would speed up house hunting if it happened). *Hes not aloud in the back garden, but in the front garden which isnt fenced hence tethering.* I forgot to mention im moving out as soon as the right place comes up which will allow dogs. Shadow is coming with me what ever happens.
> I just realised how bad I made that sound after reading your messages lol
> 
> Edit: I have seriously thought about rehoming him, but then I turned 18 and knew I could get a mortgage but then couldn't work out how. So im doing a new thing called rent to homebuy so you buy a share of a house, then over the years buy more and more shares till you eventually own the whole house. I know it will be alot of money in the end, but im doing it for Shadow so he can live a happy life.


 

Wouldnt he get stolen?


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Wouldnt he get stolen?


I live in a quiet road, and would put him in the garage during the day (huge workshop type garage) if I couldnt take him where I was going, I would probably be out with him all day sat on a beach or something anyway. He just couldn't stay in the garage during the night. I wouldn't leave him out there unsupervised. I would also get him lots and lots of toys. Or may even put him in a kennel for a week, which would be better for him.

Im just hoping it doesnt come to that.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

To be fair the dog owners around here are very very good people and would go out of their way to help another or their dog. 

Though I have different opinions on some things she has said here on the board "Evangeline", I would hope,knows that should worse come to the worse I would be there as would others of our beach pack, should Shadow need that assistance. It wouldn't come to the point where he was at risk


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

Thanks alot Kare, its just a shame that Karen is more of a person who see's a dog as a thing and not a family member. I see Shadow as my child but he is not spoilt to that extent, im just very protective of him, he does get told off, he is well trained but he is my baby. He went missing once and found on goodrington beach, I was going mad as I was at my house which is up Dolphin Area by marldon, and I couldn't go and help find him as he lives in st michaels. A few hours later he was found by Kyles dad on goodrington beach rather wounded but I bandaged him up and he was fine, just a few surface scrapes.

I am trying to move near the moors, for Shadows sake as he loves it up there, and its a great place for dog's. Especially when I get my husky, I am hoping to get one of them special rig's and go over the moors with Shadow and Evangeline (husky).


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Well hopefully it won't come to that, as none of those situations are ideal, but then again neither is trying to find a rented accommodation that will allow dogs and which has a decent, enclosed garden. I know too well as initially I was looking for that kind of place before but to no avail, despite finding houses online that stated they were pet friendly, the reality can be anything but. It's good to hear that there're people to help out in the worst case scenario though, but it's just a shame that it might come to that and that dogs end up being passed from pillar to post instead of kept in a constant environment. I hope it all goes well for you though.
As for the Husky comment, I know you haven't said otherwise, and don't mean to sound patronising, but definitely definitely read up about them - a lot! - they're a fantastic breed but so much hard work, and as you said about the incident when Shadow went missing before then that's unfortunately an all too regular occurrence with Huskies due to their tendency to want to run off and not listen to a word you say, especially on places like moorland where the distractions are all too tempting. You'd also definitely be better if you went for one of those 'rent to buy' things or whatever that you were saying about if you were intending to get a Husky as I think you'd be _very_ hardpressed to find a landlord that would put up with a Husky in their property because of the shedding etc. 

Anyway, like I said, hope this is of some help and you don't find it patronising - just my ears pricked up about the Husky comment.


----------



## teashy (Jun 25, 2010)

its doesnt really matter what breed shes supposed to be she a cutie and youll love her anyway :2thumb:


----------

